# Is this normal?



## Shanespony (Mar 28, 2022)

Is it normal for a mares udders to go up and down in size but also produce colostrum/milk? My Prego mares udders keep going up and down in size but 5 days ago she started producing colostrum/milk even though her udders won't stay consistent. Shes also getting quite the jelly bum, obviously uncomfortable, baby hasn't been moving as much since yesterday and her belly is dropping. 



Here is some photos of her udders.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 28, 2022)

Yes it’s normal! It should shrink during the day but grow over night. The pre milk (as I like to call it) will start as clear/yellow. Once it turns white and is testing 6.4 or below it will be considered colostrum. Once her udder stops fluctuating it is a sign she’s getting closer


----------

